# Forge World items to be sold in store?



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Now this is something that I've been hearing the odd rumour of lately, but its only now that there seems to be some evidence to support it....

The rumor is simply that Forge World items, are from next edition, to be completely game legal without needing to ask your opponant if you can use them, and that you'll be able to buy FW items in your local GW store.

I present this as evidence to ponder: 



















Recently ordered FW parts in a clamshell pack rather then the usual FW plastic bags, and in the Finecast sprue format.

Add this to all of the 40k and WFB approved stamps on recent FW releases... what do people think? Plausible.. or just wishful thinking?


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I would be very happy if this was true...lets hope.


Doc


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

This could be great but I'm not sure, I always thought Forge World, although big enough to deal with on-line orders, were a much smaller outfit. Wouldn't they struggle to keep stores stocked?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

entirely plausible. and a smart move. means FW will sell more. although GWs typically suffer from a lack of shelf space as it is....


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

GrizBe said:


> The rumor is simply that Forge World items, are from next edition, to be completely game legal without needing to ask your opponant if you can use them, and that you'll be able to buy FW items in your local GW store.


Forge World has been far and away the most successful part of GW since the LotR bubble burst, so it would make a lot of sense for them to look to build on that by ramping up production and selling through all their normal channels.

That said, we've often heard from GW that one reason why they can't add many more completely new armies is that they don't have enough space for stock in their stores, so I'm not sure how practical it is.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think its just a move to automate the system and save money, the clam packs are done by machine, were as previously fw stuff would need to be put into ziplock bags manually.

had a few fw finecast stuff, its as well molded as FW resin but they will be producing smaller runs than GW , cant see FW stuff going into shops mainly due to room, maybe some of the larger store might carry it in limited numbers, but the average store aldready has gaps in there ranges due to the vast number of product GW has and the paint rack just doubled in size so thats gonna eat up another bit of space instores.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Taken from the BoLS discussion on the similar subject:



> "(...)To address your points, however, we'd like to point out that Forge World do not sell Finecast products; Finecast is a Citadel brand, not a specific type of resin, and so we are not operating some sort of scam as you imply in your e-mail, nor are we misrepresenting our products. As we are perhaps the largest single manufacturer of resin models in the world, it should be unsurprising that the Citadel decision to begin using similar materials a certain amount of consultancy with ourselves.
> 
> "Forge World use a huge range of different types of resin and just as wide a range of casting methods depending on the kit in question. You'll note that the resin used for a Titan is very different for that used to produce solid resin scenery, or a smaller resin infantry model, or indeed the new range of hollow resin scenery that we're starting to release. What you describe as 'Finecast resin' is simply a different mix, one that we've used for some time for smaller and more detailed models where appropriate.
> 
> ...


It's part of an e-mail send to a customer who complained about them using "finecast resin" in one of the products. That's one way of saying (albeit politely) that GWs quality control is lacking... 

Now if GW is smart, they would allow FW to make small additions to their current codex line-ups in 6th edition with a "legal" stamp on it:

Firstly because it would stop codexes from ever becoming too stale and not having ANY releases for 8+ years (GKs and necrons being prime examples prior to their new books)

Double so because 6th is rumoured to have apoc rules IN THE BBR. 

Triple so because small "balance issues" could be resolved in a similar way to the way PP is able to constantly update their game by introducing new synergies/units. 

Quadruple so because the release of a handfull of models is often enough to incite sales of other models within the same range (like the tyranid and SW second wave shows). 

...

But then again, GW and smart business strategy go together like Justin Bieber opening for Metallica on their next tour.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I wouldn't be overly surprised if GW stores started stocking some FW stuff. As far as those of us in the US go, though, who rely almost entirely on FLGSs, I highly doubt they'd begin stocking them, since they'd be much larger investments for not a guaranteed return. Although, if the FLGS (at least the ones I've been to haven't done this in the past) could order them for us, thus saving shit loads on shipping, that would be fantastic.


----------



## SuperSquid (Feb 5, 2011)

I can only hope that FW models become allowed in regular games. My Tombstalker has been collecting dust for over a year now


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Making all Imperial Armour legal does not gel well with GW's plans pushing competitive play. It would just create some hellish nightmare of a playing environment and create so many headaches. I can see them on an ongoing basis making some Forge World things official but seeing's how not even the Nightspinner is official for the last batch of GW tournies I don't see it happening.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Shit, I'm going to be soooo broke...


----------



## SuperSquid (Feb 5, 2011)

Not me, we dont have much in the way of FW necron goodies.


----------



## XT-1984 (Aug 23, 2011)

If Forgeworld stuff suddenly became legal I would buy three Chaos Decimators right now.

Would be nice to use An'ggrath without opponents consent as well.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

DeathKlokk said:


> Shit, I'm going to be soooo broke...


Ditto.

I would love the ability to walk into my local GW and buy a pack of FW product from the shelf. Beaky Marines, Fists logo doors, Titan body and weapons... but, that is my wishful thinking. I'm sure Bits&Kits has hit the nail on the head concerning an automated packaging process. 

However, if GW did stock FW in stores I'm fairly certain it would pertain to new, legal, kits and not older models... unless you could order and pay for it in store. Maybe preorders with a guaranteed arrival of the release date?


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Forge world is fine for casual play, but it should not be let anywhere near a tournament. The 40k approved stuff, maybe, but it just makes games longer having to explain new rules to everyone you play, because most people cant be shelling out the guts of 300 euro for 5 imperial armour books.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Could this be a sign that 40k players will be forced to accept the 40k FW models in the next edition?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

This would make a lot more sense in the context of a "living" codex system. 

If there were such thing in place and it were well tended, mainstreaming the rules first released in the IA books would be much simpler as the next editon is released.

It also suggests to me, that the rules first released in IA would change to meet the more stringent requirements of balanced competitive play.

Mind you, I don't think all that is happening. If it did, codex creep and persistent play issues stemming from a constantly evolving international (or internet) meta game could be minimized - likely to everyone's benefit.


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

Aramoro said:


> Making all Imperial Armour legal does not gel well with GW's plans pushing competitive play. It would just create some hellish nightmare of a playing environment and create so many headaches. I can see them on an ongoing basis making some Forge World things official but seeing's how not even the Nightspinner is official for the last batch of GW tournies I don't see it happening.


I tend to side with this thinking. If things were balanced then it could be a good thing since FW does have some very impressive looking miniatures, but otherwise it would indeed be a nightmare (especially for those who can't afford their prices).


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

well certainly at the last GW doubles tournament I played at they asked, in their after tourny questionaire, if people though FW rules and units should be allowed in future tounaments. And the tournament I'm playing in in May allows FW rules... I wouldn't be surprised if they became legal in future.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

OHHH YA BABY!

Be ready to feel the wraith of the Death Korps of Krieg! WooT!

Exciting!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Be ready to feel the wraith of the Death Korps of Krieg! WooT!


...be ready to feel the wrath of The Redmaw!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> ...be ready to feel the wrath of The Redmaw!


Delivery for one Mr Redmaw! Its a coupon that allows him and his sorry mutts to receive one kicking from some Eldar Corsairs, asolutely free of charge!

I will be so happy if I can legally use my Corsairs in tournaments.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

.....fell the wraith of my 3 decimators with butcher cannons and mark of tzeentch....I guess?


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Fuck all of that shit ... Death Company formation with four DC Dreads that are in Lucius Pattern drop pods .... drop in next to a blob of shit and assault that turn .... gooey fun that is. 3's to hit and 2's to wound on EVERYTHING.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

It's not a huge thing, but FW would need to release an update for all the older models. I was looking at a Barbed Heirodule yesterday and the IA4 rules for it and they just do not mesh at all with current rules. So I looked over some other things and some of those rules are so old and oudated you couldn't barely use most of the models, except for the newer stuff. It wouldn't take much, just an update each time a new edition comes out for all the models from older editions. But it would be nice to use some FW models in regular games, it would open so many new combinations I think it would sell immensely.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

OIIIIIIO said:


> Fuck all of that shit ... Death Company formation with four DC Dreads that are in Lucius Pattern drop pods .... drop in next to a blob of shit and assault that turn .... gooey fun that is. 3's to hit and 2's to wound on EVERYTHING.


Blood Angel's can't take the Lucius pattern droppods...it says so in its entry  Other wise OM NOM NOM CONTEMPTOR SPAM!

*cough*

Anyhow i hope FW items will be in stores but i dought it with the up coming hobbit movie release GW will be pushing LOTR over and over again apparently......On a side note i have always been allowed to use FW models in GW events as long as its not a freaking titan and i have a book.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> Blood Angel's can't take the Lucius pattern droppods...it says so in its entry  Other wise OM NOM NOM CONTEMPTOR SPAM!
> 
> *cough*
> 
> Anyhow i hope FW items will be in stores but i dought it with the up coming hobbit movie release GW will be pushing LOTR over and over again apparently......On a side note i have always been allowed to use FW models in GW events as long as its not a freaking titan and i have a book.


Sure they can

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/i/IA2update28AUG.pdf


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

F-U-C-K!!!

I can't wait to take delivery of the Forge World models that are in transit to me as I Type as it is, now I'm gagging for them!

A Cobra Super Heavy Grav Tank, a Lynx Pulsar-armed Super Heavy Grav Tank and two Hornets.

When they're up and running they'll join the rest of their Craftworld bretheren, see my Army Showcase. 
Then they'll come looking for all you crybabies who currently refuse to accept nor play against them.

Tim/Steve? Tim/Steve? Where are you?

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha...


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

You will never get to use your Super Heavies in regular games. Hornets might make it into the new Eldar codex though.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Delivery for one Mr Redmaw! Its a coupon that allows him and his sorry mutts to receive one kicking from some Eldar Corsairs, asolutely free of charge!
> 
> I will be so happy if I can legally use my Corsairs in tournaments.


I agree, considering the only two versions of Eldar I play now require IA11. My spirit host plays the wraithseer and the new farseer, and the corsairs use... well everything...

I want to play my corsairs in a large-scale tournament very badly


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Wait does this include the FW Chaos Dreadnoughts as well as illegal to use in tournaments? Since I thought they went under the regular codex's rules. :O


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Ofcourse not, that is if you field it under the rules described in the codex.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Sadly, I know that Aramoro, I know that...


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

my question is would the prices for FW stuff sold in australian GW stores automatically be more than double that of the stores in the rest of the world like they are now id sure like some caestus assault rams but going off curent price trends they would be $300-$350 here each where i could get them direct from FW for ~$150 :scratchhead:


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Melikor40k said:


> my question is would the prices for FW stuff sold in australian GW stores automatically be more than double that of the stores in the rest of the world like they are now id sure like some caestus assault rams but going off curent price trends they would be $300-$350 here each where i could get them direct from FW for ~$150 :scratchhead:


Sorry brother...you guys/gals done under are always getting screwed.


Doc


----------



## yostu (Feb 19, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> Wait does this include the FW Chaos Dreadnoughts as well as illegal to use in tournaments? Since I thought they went under the regular codex's rules. :O


why illegal?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

yostu said:


> why illegal?


Most tournaments do not allow Forgeworld rules.

This has lead to some people mistakenly suggesting that Forgeworld models cannot be used; however if the model is used to represent a unit with GW rules (for example a FW Dreadnought using the Codex: Chaos Space Marines rules) it is allowed.


----------

